# Controlar luz de habitaciones desde celular Android



## santiagovargas (Ago 21, 2014)

hola muchachos, se me ah venido a la cabeza el poder controlar las luces de mi casa por medio de mi celular android son 5 bombillos de 110 v que se podrian prender y apagar desde mi celular como tambien manualmente undiendo el interruptor fisico de la pared, quisiera escuchar ideas de como lo podria hacer, ps yo tengo en mente hacerlo mediante bluethooth y para eso utilizaria un modulo bluethooth HC 06
para recibir y enviar información, el resto no se como hacerlo que me aconsejan, por que en la universidad me han recomendado desde transistores, trimmers hasta pics y no se por cual sera mejor, a ver si me echan una manito si alguien ya lo a hecho seria de gran ayuda!


----------



## Josnaro (Ago 21, 2014)

Por ejemplo:

Con appinventor te haces una apk para mandar datos al hc 06 y lo controlas con arduino.

Yo mi hice este


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 21, 2014)

Busca en google "luces domoticas"
ya vi instalado en varios edificios lo que "ideaste"



Casi me olvido de decirte y no es por desanimarte pero en Argentina sólo hay 3 o 4 empresas que hacen ese trabajo, así que ya te darás cuenta de que no es algo que lo pueda hacer cualquiera.


----------

